# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  CKD's video channel - Kênh YouTube của CKD demo

## CKD

Chủ đề này CKD sẽ giới thiệu những video clip do chính CKD thực hiện trong quá trình làm & sống với CNC.
Đây cũng là những kỹ niệm, những mốc phát triển của CKD trong lĩnh vực CNC.

*Tuyển tập 01... CKD & Oxy-Gas..*
Những video clip ghi dấu CKD chuyển bật từ thầy qua thợ. Thời kỳ đầu làm việc, tiếp xúc, chế tạo CNC là con máy để làm việc này.

Tự học xong hành luôn nghề cắt Oxy-Gas, lúc này chỉ biết CNC.. mấy cái khác chưa biết. Phôi thép 25mm, giai đoạn 09/2011

----------

cnclaivung, conga, hung1706, Huudong, huyquynhbk, lyakhuong, ppgas, solero, thehiena2

----------


## CKD

Phôi thép đúc, dày 50-60mm. All by one, một mình một máy.. xơi tất tần tật. Giai đoạn 02/2013

----------

anhcos, conga, hung1706, solero, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

Ngược về lịch sử.. nhưng ngày đầu tiếp xúc với Oxy-Gas. Lúc này còn chưa làm chủ được torch, làm việc phải có trợ thủ chỉnh giúp tỷ lệ Oxy/Gas. Giai đoạn 09/2012

----------

hung1706, solero

----------


## CKD



----------

solero, thehiena2, Tuanlm

----------


## thehiena2

Công nhận oxy -ga, là cũng rẻ hơn plasma cho ae kinh tế còn eo hẹp.

----------


## CKD

*Tuyển tập 02... CKD & Plasma CNC..*
Sau cái giai đoạn vạ vật với Oxy-Gas, chuyển dần qua môn mới là Plasma..

Khởi đầu chỉ chơi được với JASIC thôi... kệ có cái chi thì dùng cái đó.






Nâng cấp lên hai pờ thơm  :Smile: 






Giai đoạn này chẵng biết đến THC là gì.. tôn bị cong ư, bị võng ư.. có tay để mà làm gì.. cầm tay mà chỉnh theo độ cong của tôn thôi  :Smile: . Cách này được gọi là manual THC  :Wink: .
Thời Oxy-Gas do chạy chậm nên manual THC nó vô xì tư, đến thời Plasma thì nhanh như ngựa.. manual THC đuối quá. Nhưng không khó khăn gì là không vượt qua được.
He he.. dù sao cũng cám ơn chú Muốn Rờ L... đã tạo nhiều điều kiện để có thể trải nghiệm mà học hỏi  :Smile: .

----------

Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ chơi thép 50-60 ly mà một mình thì làm cửn thựn không sụn lưng có ngày. Em mà ở gần em đến làm cửu vạn cho cụ, tiện thể học lỏm khối thứ  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Di chuyển cục phôi đó có tời cẩu cụ ạ. Sức mấy mà em nhất nổi cái cục ấy  :Smile: .

----------


## Gamo

Cha CKD này dã man thiệt, bookmark coi từ từ

----------


## CKD

Làm thì mệt, nhưng khi test thì vui..
Hai anh em tranh thủ giải trí.. test công lực của sản phẩm chút  :Smile: 

Thử với tải nhẹ



Thử với tải nặng



Có rất nhiều bạn hỏi máy DIY full nhôm thì có chạy sắt được hay không. Quả thật nếu nói không thì không đúng.. mà nói được thì càng sai. Cái này phụ thuộc vào chạy cái gì & như thế nào, quan trọng hơn là người chạy xác định đúng chế độ gia công sao cho hiệu quả nhất (đạt mục đính, sản phẩm Ok, khấu hao dao chấp nhận được).



Mấy cái clip này thuộc dự án của CBNN.. vào thời điểm gần cuối 2013, hiện giờ mấy cái này chắc nó.. rỉ sét hết rồi.

----------

anhcos, CBNN, CNC24H.COM, cnclaivung, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

Trở lại chủ đề Plasma CNC với THC tự trồng.

----------

nhatson

----------


## thuyên1982

bác CKD trồng thêm mấy bộ thc nữa đi, thương mại cho em vài cái. :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Trong tháng sau sẽ trồng rau xuất khẩu rồi bác ạ. Trước khi xuất thì vẫn phải ăn thử.. ok sẽ xuất ngay.

----------

kametoco, Tuấn

----------


## thuyên1982

bác nhớ hú em cái nhé

----------


## CKD

Trước giờ toàn ngồi run đùi.. giờ phải lo đứng gắp phôi. Cũng may là cắt xong nó rớt lươn khỏi gắp.

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------

